# .40 S&W ok for hogs?



## ambush80

I'm asking the same question to the hoggers but I'd like to know if any handgun hunters have ever used it?


----------



## John Webb

One right behind the ear will drop em like a sack of potatoes! But then again, so will a .22


----------



## guesswho

I would say yes, but bullet selection would be very important.  I also have to say I have no personal expierence with it in hunting application.  You will have to select a non expanding bullet in order to get enough penetration to be fatal.  A self defense ammo may not penetrate enough because of rapid expansion.  Also if it is in a glock, lead bullets are out too.


----------



## rharp

The bullet would be the question.Stay away from any fast expanding bullet and it may work if ranges are kept short say 30-40 yards. Also shot placement will make a difference and the size of hog. If you place it behind the ear or if it is not a big hog through the lungs it will work. Hollow points are definantly not usable as i once dispatched a wounded spike deer from about 8' and the bullet did not exit his skull.


----------



## White Horse

I have not hunted with the .40.

It packs a pretty good punch for a pistol cartridge, but I would consider it marginal for hogs. IF you are a good enough pistol shot to hit the sweet spot near the ear, it would work, just like a .22 would, as said above, but very few are that good of a shot.

A friend who hog hunts and guides all the time won't let anybody use a pistol on his hunts. When a big hog is at bay, with dogs all around, raising all kinds of racket, it's nigh impossible to hit that small of a space with a pistol. My friend lost a couple of his favorite  dogs by letting folks shoot pigs with a handgun.


----------



## John Webb

I shot a 50-60 lb hog Tuesday with my 40. Right behind the shoulder with remington golden sabers 185 grain and it put her down. Lots of blood at the place she was standing when i shot her and a good easy trail to follow. Not sure how effective a vital shot like that would be on a larger hog though. They have a thicker shield than the young ones.


----------



## golffreak

John Webb said:


> One right behind the ear will drop em like a sack of potatoes! But then again, so will a .22



Yep. No tracking required.


----------



## 308-MIKE

guesswho said:


> I would say yes, but bullet selection would be very important.  I also have to say I have no personal expierence with it in hunting application.  You will have to select a non expanding bullet in order to get enough penetration to be fatal.  A self defense ammo may not penetrate enough because of rapid expansion.  Also if it is in a glock, lead bullets are out too.



I used to shoot unjacketed lead bullets through a couple of my glocks all the time. They were cheaper at that point. Several people told me that glock was one of the few that could handle those. No problems noted.


----------



## 10mmhunter

I have killed 3 hogs in the 125-175 LB range and a nice 8point with the red box 170gr. Fiocchi out of a Glock 23.  It is a copper solid bullet and is technically not legal to hunt with. But it is a good hot load and does the trick.  I have since moved on to 10mm it still uses a .40 caliber bullet, but has a longer case and can generate energy just below a .41 mag.  I have hunter with nothing but a Glock model 20 loaded with corbon 180 bonded core ammo for the last 11years. I have never shot a Hog with it I wasnt able to retrieve. most lay down and die.After adding adjustable meprolight night sights I can hit a pie plate every shot at 83yards ( that's the longest shot you can get at Wilson Shoals WMA range)


----------



## BUCK 87JT

i know you ask about .40, but watched my buddy shoot a hog in the top of the head with a 9mm from a buggy and the bullet bounced off his skull.


----------



## Rick Blane

Two in the head your sure their dead. 

It's a rule you can apply to most of life.


----------



## Dub

I've only killed them with 10mm & .44RemMag.







308-MIKE said:


> I used to shoot unjacketed lead bullets through a couple of my glocks all the time. They were cheaper at that point. Several people told me that glock was one of the few that could handle those. No problems noted.



Several people told you that?


The literature that came with my Glocks all said NOT to shoot lead bullets due to the type of rifling they use.


----------



## j_seph

I just don't see why you couldn't shoot a hog behind shoulder at say 20 yds and not kill him


----------



## SMonroe

I had a 250 lb. boar come at me while going to my treestand bowhunting.  He came in the small flashlight at 5 yds.  I shot him with my Beretta .40.  First shot he was down.  I was a bit excited to say the least.  I let a couple more rounds fly.  He was good and dead!  That'll be one hunting experience that I never forget!


----------



## mschlapa

I hunt with dogs and carry a Glock 22, it works just fine. If I were going to buy something just for hunting it would be the 20 in 10mm.


----------



## Texan59

I used to go hog hunting down in Florida with handguns, a .357 mag 8in bbl. and a ,44 mag 6in bbl. and both were effective with good shot placement and the right load. As discussed nothing that expands too quickly and has a good penetration.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Read my thread "10mm" in this forum and it should shed some light on bullet selection. Killing hogs and finding hogs once you have shot them can be two different things.Hogs don't seem to bleed nearly as good as deer.


----------



## Randy

I don't really care if I can find a hog after I shoot him.  Probably going to use him as fertilizer anyway.  I hope he runs onto the neighbor's property and dies.


----------



## Randy

Oh and no you are NOT supposed to shoot lead in Glocks.  That being said I competed for many years shooting lead.  I just cleaned the barrel good after competition.


----------



## bigkga69

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=771057

killed this one with my G22 .40 using 165 JHP Federals, @10yd shot to the head he didnt even wiggle...


----------

